#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Ξύλινα >  > > >  >  >  Βιομηχανίες παραγωγής ξυλείας και συνδέσμων, διάφορα σχετικά χρήσιμα

## Xάρης

α) Βιομηχανίες παραγωγής και διάθεσης ξυλείας:

*ΑΒΕΧ**ΓΙΩΤΑΣ**ΒΑΣΙΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ
*

β) Σύνδεσμοι για ξύλινες κατασκευές:

*Simson StrongTie*
γ) Χρήσιμα

*Τεχνική βιβλιοθήκη από την Euroco 
**Τεχνική βιβλιοθήκη από την Timber Trager**Blog για ξύλινα σπίτια με διάφορα tips**Ξύλινα πάνελ - πληροφορίες, φωτογραφίες τομών
*

----------


## Efpalinos

Πολύ χρήσιμες πληροφορίες!

----------

